# Diatomaceous Earth?



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Do DE products work very well? For example, I've been looking at the DE Flea Bar made by DERMagic. It's all natural, organic, gentle, etc...which is why I'm slightly skeptical. Has anyone tried something like that before? And do the food supplements really work as well as Comfortis or Revolution? Will DE protect her well against ticks and worms, too, or is it only to prevent fleas?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Jackie said:


> Do DE products work very well? For example, I've been looking at the DE Flea Bar made by DERMagic. It's all natural, organic, gentle, etc...which is why I'm slightly skeptical. Has anyone tried something like that before? And do the food supplements really work as well as Comfortis or Revolution? Will DE protect her well against ticks and worms, too, or is it only to prevent fleas?


I've heard about it being good before. I've never tried it for my dogs but I have heard of some other people who do use it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

you can buy just plain DE (food grade) and use that... you can sprinkle it on your pet or feed it somewhere on the web there is instructions


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

So if I buy her the human grade DE and feed it to her, will that actually be as effective as Frontline, Advtange, Revolution, etc?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Other than online, is there anywhere else you can get that?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you have a Mud Bay nearby? I can get a bunch of different DE products from there. I was warned that it has to be human grade, though--if you go into say, a Home Depot, and find it there then feed it to your dog, I was told it will probably poison your dog. Yikes!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Feeding it will only be effective against internal parasites(worms, etc.) To use it for flea prevention you have to put it on externally. 

It does help but I still don't think it's nearly as effective as Advantix. I hate having to use chemicals but this is the one area of my dog's care that I do use them, because fleas are a NIGHTMARE. Got them last year when I only had indoor cats, no dog, worse thing ever! Took me over a month to get rid of them.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Feeding it will only be effective against internal parasites(worms, etc.) To use it for flea prevention you have to put it on externally. 

It does help but I still don't think it's nearly as effective as Advantix. I hate having to use chemicals but this is the one area of my dog's care that I do use them, because fleas are a NIGHTMARE. Got them last year when I only had indoor cats, no dog, worse thing ever! Took me over a month to get rid of them.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I forgot to add that what you said about food grade is true. Don't ever use the stuff intended for pools and such.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Jackie said:


> Do you have a Mud Bay nearby? I can get a bunch of different DE products from there. I was warned that it has to be human grade, though--if you go into say, a Home Depot, and find it there then feed it to your dog, I was told it will probably poison your dog. Yikes!


Oh wow. Definitely don't want to be doing that. I don't think I have any of those stores around me. I'll have to ask around here to see if anyone knows where I may be able to go.


----------

